# S7-1200 Analogwert Verarbeitung E/A



## Steve38 (16 August 2010)

Hi zusammen,

darf zum 1. mal die S7-1200 mit vornehmen.

Hab direkt mal ein "Problem". Wir kann ich meinen Analog Ein / Ausgang skalieren?

Ich hab eine Sollwerteingabe im Panel vorbereitet, 0-100% und die soll entsprechend 4-20mA am Ausgang ansprechen, nur leider find ich da nichts drüber. :-(


----------



## Verpolt (16 August 2010)

Hallo,


http://www.automation.siemens.com/W...ow.aspx?PageIndex=1&PostID=164432&Language=en


und http://spsforum.com/showthread.php?p=228532


LG


----------



## Bernard (16 August 2010)

*Analowert Verarbeitung S7-1200*

Hallo allerseits,

anbei ein Bild das zeigt wie man Analogwerte in der S7-1200 aufarbeiten könnte.Das Programm läuft im OB200,
der periodisch alle 100ms aufgerufen wird.#ZW1 ist eine temporäre Variable.

Viel Grüße Bernard


----------



## Steve38 (16 August 2010)

Hallo,

ah ok.

Danke.


----------



## Andy79 (16 August 2010)

Hallo,

zu beachten ist noch dass die Analogeingänge der S7-1200 mit 0..20mA arbeiten und nicht mit 4..20mA. Sofern du ein 4..20mA Analogsignal bekommst, muss dieses noch entsprechend Korrektur gerechnet werden.
Alternativ kannst du auch den Baustein aus dem Beispiel am Ende des verlinkten Beitrags benutzen:

https://support.automation.siemens.com/WW/llisapi.dll?func=ll&objid=42087405&nodeid0=34612486&load=content〈=de&siteid=cseus&aktprim=0&objaction=csview&extranet=standard&viewreg=WW#A42201678

Überhaupt findet sich dort noch die ein oder andere nützliche Info zwecks Analogwertverarbeitung mit der S7-1200.

Gruß Andy


----------



## Bernard (16 August 2010)

*Analogwert 4-20ma*

hallo allerseits,

habe das ganze jetzt mal für 4-20mA gebaut,mit Fehlerauswertung.Das obige Programm ist nur für +- 10V.

Viele Grüße Bernard


----------



## Steve38 (27 August 2010)

Hi,

so ganz war es dann wohl doch nicht klar.

Eigentlich möchte ich nur was ganz einfaches machen.

0-100% am Panel eingeben können das dann 0-10V am Ausgang AW 80 entspricht.

Irgendwie bekomm ich das nicht hin?


----------



## Steve38 (27 August 2010)

An meinem Ausgang stehen entweder 0V oder 6V an.


----------



## Steve38 (27 August 2010)

Brauch echt Hilfe.


----------



## Andy79 (27 August 2010)

Hallo,

kannst du vielleicht das Projekt einstellen, oder ein Screenshot von dem machen was du bis jetzt programmiert hast? 
Ich denke dadurch könnte man dir besser helfen.

Gruß Andy


----------



## Steve38 (27 August 2010)

Ich hab nur den Baustein Skal aufgerufen, und damit geht es leider nicht. Versteh die Anlaloge Ausgabe hier bei der 1200 nicht


----------



## Verpolt (27 August 2010)

Hallo


schau mal hier 

http://www.sps-forum.de/showthread.php?t=31723


----------



## Steve38 (27 August 2010)




----------



## Andy79 (27 August 2010)

Wenn ich das Systemhandbuch richtig lese, gibt der Analogausgang 0..20mA oder -10V..+10V raus. 
Erste Frage: Ist der Analogausgang in der Gerätekonfiguration auf Spannung eingestellt?

Wenn ja, dann gilt folgendes:

 -27648 = -10V 
         0 =    0V
 +27648 =+10V

Am einfachsten wäre es wenn du den Unscale Baustein FC106 aus dem Beispiel am Ende des verlinkten Beitrag verwendest:

http://www.sps-forum.de/showthread.php?t=31723

Beschalten solltest du den Baustein wie folgt (sofern du nur 0..10V ausgeben willst und nicht -10V...+10V):

IN: Dein Eingabewert vom Touchpanel im Format Real
HI_LIM: 100.0
LO_LIM: 0.0
BIPOLAR: FALSE
Ret_Val: Beliebige Word Variable 
OUT: Dein Analogausgangswort

Gruß Andy


----------



## xxokiehxx (11 Oktober 2012)

Hallo,

brauche dringend für meine prüfung hilfe. habe eine SPS  1200 mit Analogausgabegruppe 0-10v. Mein Zähler gibt mir eine  intigerzahl von 0.0-10.0 raus. welche ich in mein ausgangwort von 0-10v  schreiben möchte, aber die normierung past nicht und mit den bausteine  scale und norm ist es nicht möglich.

er schreibt bei 0.0 ind das ausgangswort w#16#000
                    1.0                               w#16#001
                   10.0                              w#16#00A
die werte sind aber viel zu klein. wie bekomm ich das hin??

Kann mir bitte jemand schnell helfen?


----------



## SoftMachine (11 Oktober 2012)

.
Wie oft willst du denn noch deine Frage im Forum posten ? 

Wenn du in einem Thread eine Frage stellt, dann schaue doch dort auch erstmal nach, ob du eine Antwort erhalten hast !


----------



## SoftMachine (11 Oktober 2012)

.
Und vielleicht die vorangegangenen Beiträge lesen, dort stehen auch bereits ältere Antworten, die dir schon weiterhelfen sollten !


----------

